# Salsa La Raza?



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with the Salsa La Raza? Seems like a decent deal for the money, and people I know seem to like their Alu./Scandium Salsa frames (Campeon, etc.). I've been considering a mid-priced steel frame, and this might fit the bill, but nobody seems to ride them, and no shop I know stocks them built up for a test ride. 

Any ride-quality reviews, photos, or feedback would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## fungoir (Jun 7, 2008)

*mmmmm salsa*

Well I have had my La raza for close to 6 months now, climbs like a dream, nice and smooth, have it built up with 105 and ultegra with Aksium race wheels. I use this as my training bike for long km;s on the road for my xc racing. I think the best thing I can say about this frame is that I like it so much I have just bought a salsa frame for my mtn bike. It;'s amazing the comments you get from people when you ride the la raza around. People love the old style paint work. Get one, you won't look back


----------

